# Craigavon Group - Wed 1 Oct at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all

Can I please ask if there is interest in a support group meeting taking place in Craigavon on *Wednesday 1 October 2014 at 7.30pm*. If at least 4 people can attend then I am happy to run this. The theme I am considering is:

*"The support services offered by Infertility Network UK" followed by an update from any attendees (happy to talk) about their current treatment journey. *

Venue - The Craigavon Hub, Brownlow Road. Please let me know by return email. - [email protected] I will then confirm if it is running or not. Thank you 

Sharon
Sharon Davidson

Regional Organiser for N. Ireland
Infertility Network UK (INUK), More To Life (MTL) and ACeBabes
Tel: 02890 825677
Mobile: 07837 987562


----------

